# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αμφιβολίες...φόβος θέλω πολλες Απόψεις και βοήθεια

## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Παιδιά Γεια σας και πάλι.22 χρονον 
Λοιπόν όπως σας είχα πει μου είπαν ότι έχω κρίσης πανικού και διαταραχές άγχους.
Όλη την ώρα όμως σκέφτομαι κάτι που έπαθα πριν μερικούς μήνες και ψάχνω να βρω τι ακριβώς έπαθα.
Τότε θυμάμαι ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικά για κάποιο οικογενειακό τσακωμο που είχα..και ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη σε κάτι φίλους για διακοπές..
Ξαφνικά με έπιασε μια ζαλάδα και φόβος...πήγα στην τουαλέτα να ρίξω λίγο νερό στο πρόσωπο μου όμως τίποτα...άρχισε να με σφυγει στο στήθος και να μην μπορώ να πάρω ανάσες...με άφηνε με ξαναεπιανε ο πόνος...Ήταν έντονος πόνος δεν μπορώ να πω..και Μόλις με εσφυγε και με πονουσε δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανασες...λοιπόν μετά από πολύ ώρα έφτασα νοσοκομείο κάπου στα 35 40 λεπτά....εκεί έγινε χαμός κάνεις δεν μου έδινε σημασία.. ένιωθα οτι θα πεσω κατω οπου να νε και αρχιζα να τρελενομαι να βρίζω και να χτυπάω τιχους γιατί δεν με βοηθούσε κάνεις ...μετα απο αρκετή ωρα μπαίνω μέσα στο γιατρό και ο πόνος είχε περάσει στο στήθος και μπορούσα να πάρω και ανάσες.....Μόλις έκατσα άρχισε να μουδιασουν τα χέρια μου και το κεφάλι μου ....μου έκανε καρδιογράφημα και ακτινογραφία θώρακος και μου είπαν ότι Ήταν μια κρίση πανικού και μου έδωσαν ένα ηρεμιστικό και έφυγα.
Θέλω να μου πει κάποιος μόνο με αυτά τα 2 μπορεί ο γιατρός να καταλάβει αν ήταν κρίση πανικού η καρδιολογικο θεμα;
Και τέτοιος πόνος ; και αν ήταν κάτι άλλο θα το βρίσκανε;
Επίσης θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν κάποιος ξέρει αν κάποιος πάθει καρδιακή προσβολή το καρδιογράφημα θα βγάλει τυχόν βλάβες στην καρδια; Επίσης θέλω να πω πως πριν 4 μέρες πήγα νοσοκομείο επείγοντα με 166 παλμούς!! Μετα απο 15 λεπτά κατέβηκαν στα 110 115 μέχρι που μετα απο 2 ώρες κατέβηκαν στα κανονικά με 1 ηρεμιστικό...στο τέλος πριν φύγω είχα 15 πίεση και 100 κάτι παλμούς και μου έδωσαν άλλο ένα ηρεμιστικό. Μου είπαν παθολογικό δεν βρίσκουν κάτι...και καρδιολόγος δεν είχαν εκινει την στιγμή αλλά με είχε δει πριν μερικούς μήνες και μου είπε όλα καλά και ότι βλέπει άγχος...Επίσης πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα σε άλλον καρδιολογο και τεστ κοπώσεως και υπέρηχος καρδιάς κτλπ και μου είπε δεν έχω κάτι μόνο αρκετό άγχος...μου έχουν συμβεί πολλά όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν 2 .3 χρόνια..και το χειρότερο ήταν αυτό που σας έγραψα πιο πάνω..
Απλά δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω και τι να κάνω
Θα πρέπει να πάρω φάρμακα να ηρεμήσω;
Θα πρέπει να πάω στον ψυχίατρο τελικά;
Η κατάσταση μου είναι χάλια μπορεί να ξυπνήσω Καλά και μετά να καταστρέφετε όλη η μέρα μου από ζαλάδες...δυσφορία..Ακόμα και ενοχλήσεις στο στήθος μετά το τρέξιμο ασ πούμε η και όχι..Μπορεί και σε μια άκυρη στιγμή..πλέον ακόμα Και στο περπάτημα μετραο παλμούς η στην σεξουαλική πράξη έλεος δηλαδή ακόμα Και όταν παίζω μπάσκετ σταματάω να το κάνω αυτό.. και φοβάμαι παρα πολυ να κουραστώ η να τρέξω πλέον γιατί σκέφτομαι την καρδιά μου.. Και έχω και αυτές της.σκέψεις κτλπ για τι μου συμβαίνει καθαρά ψυχολογικό ή οχι;
Βασικά κάθε μέρα σχεδόν τα ίδια να πούμε... .
Τι με συμβουλεύεται;
Επίσης έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά βαλεριανα...μελισοχορτο....
Γράφτηκα γυμναστήριο και τζάμπα γράφτηκα γιατί Μόλις εμπενα μεσα ταχυπαλμία ζαλάδα πιέσει στο κεφάλι τρέμουλο στα χέρια μου κοβόταν η ανάσα ακόμα και με 1 κιλο βαρακι ..με το ζόρι προσπαθούσα να βγάλω μια άσκηση...έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά Αλήθεια έχω πάει σε τοσους πολλούς γιατρούς και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω
#blessed

----------


## Alice_1990

> Παιδιά Γεια σας και πάλι.22 χρονον 
> Λοιπόν όπως σας είχα πει μου είπαν ότι έχω κρίσης πανικού και διαταραχές άγχους.
> Όλη την ώρα όμως σκέφτομαι κάτι που έπαθα πριν μερικούς μήνες και ψάχνω να βρω τι ακριβώς έπαθα.
> Τότε θυμάμαι ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικά για κάποιο οικογενειακό τσακωμο που είχα..και ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη σε κάτι φίλους για διακοπές..
> Ξαφνικά με έπιασε μια ζαλάδα και φόβος...πήγα στην τουαλέτα να ρίξω λίγο νερό στο πρόσωπο μου όμως τίποτα...άρχισε να με σφυγει στο στήθος και να μην μπορώ να πάρω ανάσες...με άφηνε με ξαναεπιανε ο πόνος...Ήταν έντονος πόνος δεν μπορώ να πω..και Μόλις με εσφυγε και με πονουσε δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανασες...λοιπόν μετά από πολύ ώρα έφτασα νοσοκομείο κάπου στα 35 40 λεπτά....εκεί έγινε χαμός κάνεις δεν μου έδινε σημασία.. ένιωθα οτι θα πεσω κατω οπου να νε και αρχιζα να τρελενομαι να βρίζω και να χτυπάω τιχους γιατί δεν με βοηθούσε κάνεις ...μετα απο αρκετή ωρα μπαίνω μέσα στο γιατρό και ο πόνος είχε περάσει στο στήθος και μπορούσα να πάρω και ανάσες.....Μόλις έκατσα άρχισε να μουδιασουν τα χέρια μου και το κεφάλι μου ....μου έκανε καρδιογράφημα και ακτινογραφία θώρακος και μου είπαν ότι Ήταν μια κρίση πανικού και μου έδωσαν ένα ηρεμιστικό και έφυγα.
> Θέλω να μου πει κάποιος μόνο με αυτά τα 2 μπορεί ο γιατρός να καταλάβει αν ήταν κρίση πανικού η καρδιολογικο θεμα;
> Και τέτοιος πόνος ; και αν ήταν κάτι άλλο θα το βρίσκανε;
> Επίσης θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν κάποιος ξέρει αν κάποιος πάθει καρδιακή προσβολή το καρδιογράφημα θα βγάλει τυχόν βλάβες στην καρδια; Επίσης θέλω να πω πως πριν 4 μέρες πήγα νοσοκομείο επείγοντα με 166 παλμούς!! Μετα απο 15 λεπτά κατέβηκαν στα 110 115 μέχρι που μετα απο 2 ώρες κατέβηκαν στα κανονικά με 1 ηρεμιστικό...στο τέλος πριν φύγω είχα 15 πίεση και 100 κάτι παλμούς και μου έδωσαν άλλο ένα ηρεμιστικό. Μου είπαν παθολογικό δεν βρίσκουν κάτι...και καρδιολόγος δεν είχαν εκινει την στιγμή αλλά με είχε δει πριν μερικούς μήνες και μου είπε όλα καλά και ότι βλέπει άγχος...Επίσης πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα σε άλλον καρδιολογο και τεστ κοπώσεως και υπέρηχος καρδιάς κτλπ και μου είπε δεν έχω κάτι μόνο αρκετό άγχος...μου έχουν συμβεί πολλά όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν 2 .3 χρόνια..και το χειρότερο ήταν αυτό που σας έγραψα πιο πάνω..
> Απλά δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω και τι να κάνω
> ...


Καλημέρα! Η άποψη μου είναι να δεις έναν ψυχολόγο για αρχή και εκείνος θα σε καθοδηγήσει. Πάντως τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις είναι ίδια με της κρίσης πανικού και εφόσον δεν σου βρήκαν κάτι παθολογικό θα πρέπει να κατευθυνθείς σε άλλον γιατρό, καταλαβαίνεις... πάντως μην σε τρομάζει κάτι. Όλοι όσοι πάσχουμε από κρίσεις τα ίδια πάνω κάτω συμπτώματα έχουμε και τις ίδιες (φυσιολογικές) αντιδράσεις με εσένα. Είσαι πολύ νέος για να κινδυνεύεις από καρδιακή προσβολή πάντως. Όπως, και να έχει εφόσον σου ξεκίνησαν τα συμπτώματα μετά από μια κακή ψυχολογική κατάσταση μπορείς να καταλάβεις και ο ίδιος ότι πρόκειται για κρίσεις πανικού και όχι για την καρδιά σου. Απλώς ο φόβος σου δεν σε αφήνει να σκεφτείς καθαρά. Όσο αναφορά τα φάρμακα ο γιατρός (ψυχολόγος) θα κρίνει την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης σου και θα αξιολογήσει εάν τα χρειάζεσαι ή όχι. Πάντως οι κρίσεις πανικού αυτές κάθε αυτές είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνες όση δυσφορία και να προκαλούν. Να έχεις μια όμορφη μέρα!

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Καλημέρα! Η άποψη μου είναι να δεις έναν ψυχολόγο για αρχή και εκείνος θα σε καθοδηγήσει. Πάντως τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις είναι ίδια με της κρίσης πανικού και εφόσον δεν σου βρήκαν κάτι παθολογικό θα πρέπει να κατευθυνθείς σε άλλον γιατρό, καταλαβαίνεις... πάντως μην σε τρομάζει κάτι. Όλοι όσοι πάσχουμε από κρίσεις τα ίδια πάνω κάτω συμπτώματα έχουμε και τις ίδιες (φυσιολογικές) αντιδράσεις με εσένα. Είσαι πολύ νέος για να κινδυνεύεις από καρδιακή προσβολή πάντως. Όπως, και να έχει εφόσον σου ξεκίνησαν τα συμπτώματα μετά από μια κακή ψυχολογική κατάσταση μπορείς να καταλάβεις και ο ίδιος ότι πρόκειται για κρίσεις πανικού και όχι για την καρδιά σου. Απλώς ο φόβος σου δεν σε αφήνει να σκεφτείς καθαρά. Όσο αναφορά τα φάρμακα ο γιατρός (ψυχολόγος) θα κρίνει την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης σου και θα αξιολογήσει εάν τα χρειάζεσαι ή όχι. Πάντως οι κρίσεις πανικού αυτές κάθε αυτές είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνες όση δυσφορία και να προκαλούν. Να έχεις μια όμορφη μέρα!
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σε Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση σου Alice ελπίζω να βρω μια άκρη.

----------


## Anna137

Θα βρεις ακρη αρκει να κινηθεις γρηγορα. Αυτο που περνας ειναι μετατραυματικο στρες απο διαταραχη πανικου...ο φοβος του φοβου...θα βρεις ενα καλο ψυχιατρο ψυχοθεραπευτη να σε βοηθησει. Μη ντρεπεσαι γι αυτο...προσπαθησε να το πεις στους φιλους σου να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου. Εγω την πατησα γιατι εδω κ χρονια δεν το ελεγα... τωρα το λεω ανοιχτα....κ εγω πριν λιγες μερες επαθα 2 φορες κρισεις πανικου οταν οδηγουσα κιολας σε ανοθχτο δρομο που δε μπορουσα να σταματησω ευκολα. Εδω κ λιγες μερες δεν οδηγω μονη. Ειναι φυσιολογικο. Δεν εισαι μονος κ δεν εχει τιποτα η υγεια σου...αυτο να σκεφτεσαι...κ να λες, εφοσον ο Θεος μου δινει καλη υγεια, θα κανω κ εγω οτι μπορω...εμενα ξερεις ποια σκεψη με βοηθαει λιγο??? Λεω καμια φορα, αν αυριο πεθαινες, θα φοβοσουν σημερα?? Ο εγκεφαλος εκεινη τη στιγμη θα σου δωσει την απαντηση.....κ το κυριοτερο βρες κατι να κανεις, βαλε ενα στοχο μικρο να τραβηξεις εκει την προσοχη σου...σιγα σιγα ολα θα φτιαξουν!!!

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Θα βρεις ακρη αρκει να κινηθεις γρηγορα. Αυτο που περνας ειναι μετατραυματικο στρες απο διαταραχη πανικου...ο φοβος του φοβου...θα βρεις ενα καλο ψυχιατρο ψυχοθεραπευτη να σε βοηθησει. Μη ντρεπεσαι γι αυτο...προσπαθησε να το πεις στους φιλους σου να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου. Εγω την πατησα γιατι εδω κ χρονια δεν το ελεγα... τωρα το λεω ανοιχτα....κ εγω πριν λιγες μερες επαθα 2 φορες κρισεις πανικου οταν οδηγουσα κιολας σε ανοθχτο δρομο που δε μπορουσα να σταματησω ευκολα. Εδω κ λιγες μερες δεν οδηγω μονη. Ειναι φυσιολογικο. Δεν εισαι μονος κ δεν εχει τιποτα η υγεια σου...αυτο να σκεφτεσαι...κ να λες, εφοσον ο Θεος μου δινει καλη υγεια, θα κανω κ εγω οτι μπορω...εμενα ξερεις ποια σκεψη με βοηθαει λιγο??? Λεω καμια φορα, αν αυριο πεθαινες, θα φοβοσουν σημερα?? Ο εγκεφαλος εκεινη τη στιγμη θα σου δωσει την απαντηση.....κ το κυριοτερο βρες κατι να κανεις, βαλε ενα στοχο μικρο να τραβηξεις εκει την προσοχη σου...σιγα σιγα ολα θα φτιαξουν!!!


Δεν γίνετε κάθε μέρα anna να νιώθω χάλια και να μην μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα να φοβάμαι να κάνω πράγματα να φοβάμαι να "τρέχω" εννω να νιώθω ελεύθερος....δεν αντέχεται αυτή η κατάσταση άλλο πρέπει να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό άμεσα γιατί έχω κουραστεί τόσο πολύ που κάποιες φορές σκέφτομαι δειλά.
Ακόμα και τώρα νιώθω που γράφω νιώθω μια νευρικότητα σε όλο μου το σώμα και δύσπνοια...
Θέλω να τρέξω να κάνω την γυμναστική μου να κάνω πράγματα που μου αρέσουν να ξανά ζήσω επιτέλους όπως παλιά που δεν με ένοιαζε τίποτα..
#blessed

----------


## Anna137

Ποιος νομιζεις οτι ειναι ο κυριοτερος φοβος σου πισω απ αυτο το αγχος....δεν εχεις κατι παθοκογικο....ολα αυτα ειναι συμπτωματα αγχους....τι χειρότερα πιστευεις οτι θα σου συμβει τωρα, αν θα πας στο γυμναστηριο να ξεφυγεις λιγο απ τις σκεψεις??

----------


## Anna137

Ομως για να μη σου κανω την εξυπνη κ εγω εχω διαταραχη πανικου κ σημερα δεν μια καλη μου μερα...νιωθω κ εγω υπερενταση, οχι για να μη νομιζεις οτι εισαι μονος!! Επισης δες στο ytube πως να κανεις διαφραγματικη αναπνοη απο τον Αρουτζιδη...κανε αυτη την πρακτικη 3 φορες την ημερα για το επομενο διαστημα...θα σε βοηθησει να ελεγχεις το αγχος σου. Το βραδυ πως κοιμασαι?

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Ομως για να μη σου κανω την εξυπνη κ εγω εχω διαταραχη πανικου κ σημερα δεν μια καλη μου μερα...νιωθω κ εγω υπερενταση, οχι για να μη νομιζεις οτι εισαι μονος!! Επισης δες στο ytube πως να κανεις διαφραγματικη αναπνοη απο τον Αρουτζιδη...κανε αυτη την πρακτικη 3 φορες την ημερα για το επομενο διαστημα...θα σε βοηθησει να ελεγχεις το αγχος σου. Το βραδυ πως κοιμασαι?


 Στο γυμναστήριο δεν μπορώ να πάω σου είπα τα συμπτώματα που έχω..
Το βράδυ κάποιες φορές κοιμαμε Καλά και κάποιες φορές ξημερώματα....
Τώρα βγήκα από το σπίτι να πάω σε έναν φίλο μου ασ πούμε και λες και είχα πάρει ναρκωτικά....ζαλάδα όλη την ώρα κτλπ.....

----------


## Anna137

> Στο γυμναστήριο δεν μπορώ να πάω σου είπα τα συμπτώματα που έχω..
> Το βράδυ κάποιες φορές κοιμαμε Καλά και κάποιες φορές ξημερώματα....
> Τώρα βγήκα από το σπίτι να πάω σε έναν φίλο μου ασ πούμε και λες και είχα πάρει ναρκωτικά....ζαλάδα όλη την ώρα κτλπ.....


Εισαι κάπως καλυτερα σημερα;;

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Εισαι κάπως καλυτερα σημερα;;


Ναι!!! Σήμερα νιώθω λίγο άνθρωπος!! Καλουτσικα ήμουν σήμερα αν και κοιμήθηκα μόνο 4 ..5 ώρες!!! Αν και αυτό κάποιες φορές γίνετε μια μερα καλουτσικα και 15 χάλια...
Βγήκα λίγο και έκανα χαλαρά γυμναστική..χτύπαγε η καρδιά μου σαν τρελή αλλά όλα καλά!!! Απλά εγώ με τον πανικό μου και τον φόβο νομίζω ότι αν χτυπάει η καρδιά μου γρήγορα κάτι θα πάθω...
Και θα σου πω...Εγώ συνέχεια πριν κάνω κάτι οτιδήποτε ασ πούμε να σηκωθώ να βγω έξω βολτα και γενικά η κάθε μου κίνηση που κάνω την σκέφτομαι και με πιάνει τρελό άγχος και ταχυπαλμία δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω...
Βέβαια και της ζαλάδες που εχω ούτε ένα δευτερόλεπτο δεν κρατάνε αλλά είναι συχνές...μπορεί να είναι αυχενικο θεμα;
Και να σε ρωτήσω συχνά νιώθω πολύ μπερδεμένος σαν να μην μπορώ να σκεφτώ την επόμενη μου κίνηση και γενικά μπερδεμένος....το έχεις νιώσει ποτέ;

----------


## Sonia

Αγαπητέ, είναι κρίσεις πανικού και άγχος όλα αυτά, όσο πιο πολύ το σκέφτεσαι και το ψειρίζεις τόσο θα αγχώνεσαι και θα έχεις συμπτώματα, είναι φαύλος κύκλος. Όταν συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά όλοι παθαίνουν μια μικρή υποχονδρίαση, αρρωστοφοβία και αγοραφοβία κατά κάποιο τρόπο, το κλειδί είναι να το πολεμήσεις αυτό, όσο πιο νωρίς τόσο πιο καλά.
Προσπάθησε να κάνεις πράγματα που θα σου αποσπούν την προσοχή. Ακόμα κι αν δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά μην κλείνεσαι μέσα, δεν θες να πας γυμναστήριο; Καλώς. Βγες και περπάτα. Κάνε μέσα στην ημέρα πράγματα που σε ηρεμούν, δες μια αγαπημένη σου κωμωδία, κάνε ένα χαλαρωτικό μπάνιο, διάβασε ένα χαλαρωτικό βιβλίο... Έχεις καλούς φίλους που εμπιστεύεσαι; Μίλησε τους, αλλά πες τους ότι δεν πρέπει να σου αναφέρουν το θέμα σου συνεχώς, απλά να σου αποσπούν την προσοχή ακόμα κι αν σε πιάνει ο πανικός εκείνη την στιγμή. Να μην σε ρωτάνε κάθε 2 λεπτά αν είσαι καλά ούτε να σου λένε ηρέμησε, απλά να σου πιάνουν την κουβέντα για άλλα πράγματα (κατά προτίμηση ευχάριστα) ακόμα κι αν είσαι εκείνη την στιγμή στην κοσμάρα σου. Έχεις ρουτινιάσει; Κάνε μικρές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητά σου ακόμα κι αν σου φαίνονται βουνό, ακόμα και μια αλλαγή στο καθημερινό σου δρομολόγιο προς την δουλειά ή την σχολή ή το γήπεδο του μπάσκετ. Το βασικό είναι στο μυαλό, αλλά και το σωματικό βοηθάει. Αν πίνεις πολλούς καφέδες μείωσέ τους, αν καπνίζεις προσπάθησε να μην το παρακάνεις, αν το παρακάνεις με τον υπολογιστή ή την τηλεόραση μείωσέ τα, καλό είναι να μην πίνεις πάνω από ένα ποτήρι αλκοόλ αν πίνεις. Μην αρχίσεις και το παρασκέφτεσαι φυσικά, αν πιείς έναν καφέ και σε πιάσει πανικός, δεν φταίει ο καφές, είναι η ιδέα που σου μπήκε στο μυαλό.Προσπάθησε να είσαι δραστήριος μέσα στην μέρα, όχι να εξαντλείς τον εαυτό σου αλλά όχι και να μην κάνεις τίποτα και φυσικά προσπάθησε να έχεις τέτοιο πρόγραμμα που να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμος 2-3 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο.

Όταν σε πιάνουν τα συμπτώματα έντονα, μέτρα ανάποδα μέσα σου από το 100 ας πούμε ή χρησιμοποίησε κάτι παρόμοιο να απασχολήσεις το μυαλό σου. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι το πέρασες και πριν και δεν έπαθες τίποτα κι ότι δεν είσαι καθόλου ο μόνος που το παθαίνει αυτό. Να αναπνέεις αργά, αργή εισπνοή, εκπνοή. Υπάρχουν πολλές συμβουλές ακόμα και με μία απλή αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ για τις κρίσεις πανικού. Αν μετά από λίγο καιρό δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς μόνος σου, ζήτα βοήθεια από ειδικό, δεν είναι κακό. Πάντως μην το υπεραναλύεις, χειρότερα τα κάνεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ολα αυτα πιυ περιγραφεις θυμιζουν κριση πανικου. Εμενα με ειχαν διαγνωσει με αγχος αλλα τελικα ειχα κατι παθολογικο. Ειχα ομως και συμπτωματα που αγνοουσαν οι γιατροι.

Αυτο που βοηθαει πολυ στις κρισεις πανικου ειναι τα κυματα delta waves που θα βρεις στο γιουτουμπ και να λες στον εαυτο σου οτι θα περασει και δε θα παθεις τιποτα. Απο βοταβνα προτεινω χαμομηλι με πασιφλορα.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Αγαπητέ, είναι κρίσεις πανικού και άγχος όλα αυτά, όσο πιο πολύ το σκέφτεσαι και το ψειρίζεις τόσο θα αγχώνεσαι και θα έχεις συμπτώματα, είναι φαύλος κύκλος. Όταν συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά όλοι παθαίνουν μια μικρή υποχονδρίαση, αρρωστοφοβία και αγοραφοβία κατά κάποιο τρόπο, το κλειδί είναι να το πολεμήσεις αυτό, όσο πιο νωρίς τόσο πιο καλά.
> Προσπάθησε να κάνεις πράγματα που θα σου αποσπούν την προσοχή. Ακόμα κι αν δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά μην κλείνεσαι μέσα, δεν θες να πας γυμναστήριο; Καλώς. Βγες και περπάτα. Κάνε μέσα στην ημέρα πράγματα που σε ηρεμούν, δες μια αγαπημένη σου κωμωδία, κάνε ένα χαλαρωτικό μπάνιο, διάβασε ένα χαλαρωτικό βιβλίο... Έχεις καλούς φίλους που εμπιστεύεσαι; Μίλησε τους, αλλά πες τους ότι δεν πρέπει να σου αναφέρουν το θέμα σου συνεχώς, απλά να σου αποσπούν την προσοχή ακόμα κι αν σε πιάνει ο πανικός εκείνη την στιγμή. Να μην σε ρωτάνε κάθε 2 λεπτά αν είσαι καλά ούτε να σου λένε ηρέμησε, απλά να σου πιάνουν την κουβέντα για άλλα πράγματα (κατά προτίμηση ευχάριστα) ακόμα κι αν είσαι εκείνη την στιγμή στην κοσμάρα σου. Έχεις ρουτινιάσει; Κάνε μικρές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητά σου ακόμα κι αν σου φαίνονται βουνό, ακόμα και μια αλλαγή στο καθημερινό σου δρομολόγιο προς την δουλειά ή την σχολή ή το γήπεδο του μπάσκετ. Το βασικό είναι στο μυαλό, αλλά και το σωματικό βοηθάει. Αν πίνεις πολλούς καφέδες μείωσέ τους, αν καπνίζεις προσπάθησε να μην το παρακάνεις, αν το παρακάνεις με τον υπολογιστή ή την τηλεόραση μείωσέ τα, καλό είναι να μην πίνεις πάνω από ένα ποτήρι αλκοόλ αν πίνεις. Μην αρχίσεις και το παρασκέφτεσαι φυσικά, αν πιείς έναν καφέ και σε πιάσει πανικός, δεν φταίει ο καφές, είναι η ιδέα που σου μπήκε στο μυαλό.Προσπάθησε να είσαι δραστήριος μέσα στην μέρα, όχι να εξαντλείς τον εαυτό σου αλλά όχι και να μην κάνεις τίποτα και φυσικά προσπάθησε να έχεις τέτοιο πρόγραμμα που να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμος 2-3 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο.
> 
> Όταν σε πιάνουν τα συμπτώματα έντονα, μέτρα ανάποδα μέσα σου από το 100 ας πούμε ή χρησιμοποίησε κάτι παρόμοιο να απασχολήσεις το μυαλό σου. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι το πέρασες και πριν και δεν έπαθες τίποτα κι ότι δεν είσαι καθόλου ο μόνος που το παθαίνει αυτό. Να αναπνέεις αργά, αργή εισπνοή, εκπνοή. Υπάρχουν πολλές συμβουλές ακόμα και με μία απλή αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ για τις κρίσεις πανικού. Αν μετά από λίγο καιρό δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς μόνος σου, ζήτα βοήθεια από ειδικό, δεν είναι κακό. Πάντως μην το υπεραναλύεις, χειρότερα τα κάνεις.


Sonia...
Σε Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου ειλικρινά...πάντα διαβάζω με προσοχή και προσπαθώ να τα καταφέρω όσο και δύσκολα μου είναι...απλά είμαι τρομαγμένος και μπερδεμένος...η παλμοί μου με αυτό που περνάω χτυπάνε κόκκινο με το κάθε μου κίνηση που κάνω...τέλος πάντων 
Κάθε μέρα δίνω μια μάχη...και ελπίζω στο τέλος να κερδίσω
Σε Ευχαριστώ και πάλι...και αν έχεις κάτι άλλο να μου πεις γράψε μου θα το διαβάσω ευχάριστος....ξέρεις για καμιά βιταμίνη που να είναι καλη; η κάτι άλλο που να σε βοήθα;
#ITS NOT OVER UNTIL I WIN!

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Ολα αυτα πιυ περιγραφεις θυμιζουν κριση πανικου. Εμενα με ειχαν διαγνωσει με αγχος αλλα τελικα ειχα κατι παθολογικο. Ειχα ομως και συμπτωματα που αγνοουσαν οι γιατροι.
> 
> Αυτο που βοηθαει πολυ στις κρισεις πανικου ειναι τα κυματα delta waves που θα βρεις στο γιουτουμπ και να λες στον εαυτο σου οτι θα περασει και δε θα παθεις τιποτα. Απο βοταβνα προτεινω χαμομηλι με πασιφλορα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου φίλε Μου 
Αν έχεις κάτι άλλο να μου πεις που να μου κάνει καλό στην φάση που ειμαι τόσο καιρό...εδώ είμαι να διαβάσω.
Σε Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Η οξεια φαση θα περασει πιστευω γιατι 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 θα πιστεψεις οτι οσο και να υποφερεις δεν προκειται να πεθανεις.

Αλλο φυσικο χαλαρωτικο ειναι το μαγνησιο που μπορεις να παρεις σε συμπληρωμα ή σε αλατα μπανιου.

Απο στομαχι πως πας; 

Οταν νιωσεις λιγο καλυτερα γραψου σε μια σχολη χορου για να χορευεις με κοριτσια. Η γυναικεια εγγυτητα μας χαλαρωνει.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Η οξεια φαση θα περασει πιστευω γιατι 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 θα πιστεψεις οτι οσο και να υποφερεις δεν προκειται να πεθανεις.
> 
> Αλλο φυσικο χαλαρωτικο ειναι το μαγνησιο που μπορεις να παρεις σε συμπληρωμα ή σε αλατα μπανιου.
> 
> Απο στομαχι πως πας; 
> 
> Οταν νιωσεις λιγο καλυτερα γραψου σε μια σχολη χορου για να χορευεις με κοριτσια. Η γυναικεια εγγυτητα μας χαλαρωνει.


 Τι εννοείς με το στομάχι;
Πολλές φορές σε μια παρέα κοριτσιών νιώθω πολύ όμορφα και ήρεμα...και κάποιες φορές τρέλα αγχωμένος 
Όπως όταν μπαίνω κάπου σε έναν χώρο και με κοιτάνε η κοπέλες εκεί κοβοντε τα ποδια μου και σπάει η καρδιά μου και συνέχεια μου γίνετε αυτό (δεν θέλω να νομίζετε ότι είμαι και ψώνιο) πχ χθες βγήκε στο κλαμπ με κοίταξαν κάποιες κοπέλες και ανέβηκα 120 παλμούς !!!(τα μέτρησα στο μπανιο επειδή ένιωσα ότι πάλι με έπιασε αυτο)..η όταν μιλάω με μια κοπέλα μέσο κάμερας που δεν την ξέρω...μέχρι να την πάρω και να απάντηση έχω 130 παλμούς σίγουρα...
Γενικά όταν είμαι έξω πολλές φορές κουνάω το πόδι μου συνέχεια η φτιάχνω συνέχεια το μαλι μου η πιανο τον λαιμό μου και γενικά τα κάνω όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να κάτσω σαν άνθρωπος ...πολύ σπάνια να νιώθω κανονικός
Τώρα είμαι και μόνος μου και στη φάση που ειμαι θέλω μια κοπέλα όσο γίνετε σωστή για να με ηρεμήσει..και να με κάνει να ξεχαστώ περνώντας όμορφα μαζί και γενικά νιώθω άντρας(νιώθω δυνατός και λέω όλα θα πάνε καλά και εισαι δυνατός και δεν έχεις τιποτα) όταν έχω μια κοπέλα δίπλα μου που αξίζει και ..Ναι πιστεύω πως όλα αυτά που έχω περνάνε σε έναν βαθμό....και επειδή νευριαζω εύκολα και δίνω πολύ βάση σε όλα δεν μπορώ και δεν θέλω να κάνω σχέσεις ενός μήνα με κοπέλες που ειναι μονο για...φάση γιατί αν χαλάσει και στην κατάσταση που ειμαι σίγουρα θα είναι κακο για εμένα...
Αλλά που να βρεις μια καλή κοπέλα μου τέτοιες μερες;
Με λεεςςςςς;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Ορέστης

Εννοω αν εχεις προβληματα οπως καουρες (ΓΟΧ). Προφανως οχι. Λοιπον ακου τι θα κανουμε. Εσυ θα μου στελνεις κοπελες για ενα μηνα και εγω θα σου στελνω κοπελες για σοβαρη σχεση. Ξεκινας πρωτος. :D

Οι ταχυπαλμιες και τα αλλα μου ακουγονται φυσιολογικα. Και εγω τα παθαινω γιατι ειμαι ντροπαλος.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Εννοω αν εχεις προβληματα οπως καουρες (ΓΟΧ). Προφανως οχι. Λοιπον ακου τι θα κανουμε. Εσυ θα μου στελνεις κοπελες για ενα μηνα και εγω θα σου στελνω κοπελες για σοβαρη σχεση. Ξεκινας πρωτος. :D
> 
> Οι ταχυπαλμιες και τα αλλα μου ακουγονται φυσιολογικα. Και εγω τα παθαινω γιατι ειμαι ντροπαλος.


Κάποιες φορές με ενοχλεί σαν ένα σφίξιμο η σουβλιμα πολλές φορές όταν είμαι ξαπλωμένος η και στο ακυρο...Αλλά δεν κρατάει ούτε δευτερόλεπτο 
Βρες μου εσύ μια καλή κοπέλα και σου βρίσκω 5 ΤΗΣ φάσης ...
Και εγώ ντροπαλός από μικρός αλλά μέχρι που άρχισαν αυτά τα θέματα με της διαταραχές άγχος και κρίσις πανικου τουλάχιστον αυτο λενε οτι εχω ....μπορούσα να το χείριστο άνετα τώρα όμως δυσκολεύομαι πολύ

----------


## Sonia

Εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα υγείας ή ας πούμε μία σημαντική έλλειψη βιταμίνης, κατά την γνώμη μου και την εμπειρία μου από τον εαυτό μου και άλλα άτομα, βιταμίνες, συμπληρώματα διατροφής, αφεψήματα κτλ χωρίς να κάνουν κακό, στην πραγματικότητα δρουν πιο πολύ σαν φαινόμενα πλασέμπο παρά σαν πραγματική βοήθεια. Έστω κι έτσι, αν κάτι σε κάνει να νοιώθεις καλύτερα και είναι θετικό ή ουδέτερο για την υγεία σου, δοκίμασέ το. 

Μην κάθεσαι και μετράς παλμούς! Σε τι σε βοηθάει να ξέρεις ότι οι παλμοί σου την τάδε στιγμή ήταν 80 ή 100 ή 120; Που θα σου χρησιμεύσει αυτό;

----------


## Remedy

Λες οτι δεν ξερεις τι να πιστεψεις, ομως δεν εχεις ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ αντικρουομενη διαγνωση. Ολοι οι γιατροι κι ολες οι εξετασεις σου ειπαν οτι ειναι ψυχολογικες οι ενοχλησεις.
Οποτε, γιατι να πιστεψεις οτι τρεχει κατι αλλο; 
Επισης, τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενα γι αυτο ακριβως που σου είπαν κι οι γιατροι.
Αν συνεχιζονται τα συμπτωματα να πας σε κάποιον καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη να τα συζητησεις.
Αν θες πες μας, τι το ιδιαιτερο ειχε εκεινος ο καυγας με τα οικογενειακα σου προσωπα, οταν ξεκινησαν τα συμπτωματα; δεν ειχες αλλες φορες παρόμοιους καυγαδες;
Τι σε ταραξε τοσο πολυ εκεινη την φορα;

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα υγείας ή ας πούμε μία σημαντική έλλειψη βιταμίνης, κατά την γνώμη μου και την εμπειρία μου από τον εαυτό μου και άλλα άτομα, βιταμίνες, συμπληρώματα διατροφής, αφεψήματα κτλ χωρίς να κάνουν κακό, στην πραγματικότητα δρουν πιο πολύ σαν φαινόμενα πλασέμπο παρά σαν πραγματική βοήθεια. Έστω κι έτσι, αν κάτι σε κάνει να νοιώθεις καλύτερα και είναι θετικό ή ουδέτερο για την υγεία σου, δοκίμασέ το. 
> 
> Μην κάθεσαι και μετράς παλμούς! Σε τι σε βοηθάει να ξέρεις ότι οι παλμοί σου την τάδε στιγμή ήταν 80 ή 100 ή 120; Που θα σου χρησιμεύσει αυτό;


Καλημέρα sonia
Δεν γίνετε....κάτι έχω πάθει με τους παλμούς που τους μετράω...πριν 1 μήνα δεν το έκανα αυτό...Τώρα όμως συνέχεια όπου και να είμαι απλά φοβάμαι δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω 
Θέλω να δω πόσο παλμούς έχω εκινει την στιγμή και πόσο την άλλη στιγμή που κάνω κάτι και πάει λέγοντας μετά....και ρωτάω και τους φίλους μου για τους παλμούς τους ακόμα και λιγότερο κοντά μου άτομα μόνο και μόνο να δω αν η παλμοί μου είναι κοντά στους δικούς τους ...Γιατί με αυτό που περνάω εδώ και καιρό φοβάμαι πολυ
Πριν κοιμηθώ πάντα μετράω παλμούς εδώ και λίγο καιρο και Μόλις τώρα που ξυπνισα το έκανα...2..3 φορές 
Και επίσης πλέον μου δημιουργήθηκε μια φοβία με τον ύπνο...φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ και δεν θα ξανα ξυπνήσω και πολλές φορές κοιμαμε ξημερώματα και γενικά χάλια φάση.. 
Όλο αυτό που περνάω μου δημιούργησε πολλούς φόβους 
Όπως φόβος τρέλας...φόβος αρρώστιας...φόβος θανάτου...
Επίσης κάθε φορά που κάνω την γυμναστική μου σε μέτρια ένταση όχι όπως παλιά γιατί τώρα φοβάμαι να ακούω την καρδιά μου να χτυπάει τρέλα η περπατάω με πιάνει δύσπνοια και τέτοια θέματα και νιώθω χάλια ...λογικά επειδή σκέφτομαι μόνο την υγεία μου μόνο το χειρότερο και ότι το ένα και το αλλο...
#ITS NOT OVER UNTIL I WIN

----------


## Sonia

Προσπάθησε να περιορίσεις τον εαυτό σου σε αυτές τις κινήσεις. Μόλις πας να μετρηθείς πες "Και τι νόημα έχει αυτό τώρα; Θα μου περάσει" και κάνε κάτι άλλο. Βάλε να πιείς ένα ποτήρι νερό ή άλλαξε τραγούδι στο I-pod ξέρω 'γω. Απλά σου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα. Να ξέρεις ότι οι φόβοι σου είναι εντελώς αβάσιμοι. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως σχέση μεταξύ κρίσεων πανικού και "τρέλας" . Ούτε αρρώστιας όπως το εννοείς. Ούτε θανάτου. Ε, εντάξει, όλοι μας θα πεθάνουμε κάποτε, άλλο αυτό : )

Ως τώρα νόμιζες ότι είχες καρδιά, πήγες σε καρδιολόγο. Αν σου έλεγε " Έχεις πρόβλημα στο στομάχι, δες γαστρεντερολόγο", δεν θα πήγαινες σε γαστρεντερολόγο; Έχεις πρόβλημα ψυχολογικό, αφού δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς, γιατί δεν πας σε ψυχολόγο/ψυχοθεραπευτή; Κακό δεν θα σου κάνει σίγουρα.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Λες οτι δεν ξερεις τι να πιστεψεις, ομως δεν εχεις ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ αντικρουομενη διαγνωση. Ολοι οι γιατροι κι ολες οι εξετασεις σου ειπαν οτι ειναι ψυχολογικες οι ενοχλησεις.
> Οποτε, γιατι να πιστεψεις οτι τρεχει κατι αλλο; 
> Επισης, τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενα γι αυτο ακριβως που σου είπαν κι οι γιατροι.
> Αν συνεχιζονται τα συμπτωματα να πας σε κάποιον καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη να τα συζητησεις.
> Αν θες πες μας, τι το ιδιαιτερο ειχε εκεινος ο καυγας με τα οικογενειακα σου προσωπα, οταν ξεκινησαν τα συμπτωματα; δεν ειχες αλλες φορες παρόμοιους καυγαδες;
> Τι σε ταραξε τοσο πολυ εκεινη την φορα;


Καλημέρα remedy.
Λοιπόν σίγουρα θα πρέπει να δω κάποιον αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
Λοιπόν εγώ από μικρός ήμουν πολύ ντροπαλός..Όσο μεγάλωνα πέρναγε αυτό...
Στα 18 μου έγινε κάτι που εγώ δεν το ξαναπερασα 
Η αδερφή μου γνώρισε έναν τύπο τέλος πάντων..Μετά από καιρό τον χώρισε για διάφορους λόγους....εκεί άρχισαν όλα.
Πριν να κοιμηθώ...ημουν στο σπίτι με την αδελφή μου και την μάνα μου... 
Ξαφνικά στην πόρτα ήρθαν αυτά τα ποντίκια να κάνουν φασαρία....βέβαια φοβήθηκα αλλά επειδή μεγάλωσα με μια παρέα που ήμασταν συνηθισμένη σε τέτοια είχα τσαμπουκά μεσα μου από μικρός σε τέτοια θέματα...Ήταν να βγω έξω να τους αντιμετώπισω όμως εκείνη τησ στιγμή κόλλησα και σκεφτόμουν μόνο την οικογένεια μου και αν θα με κάνουν εμένα κακο η χτυπιθω άσχημα τι θα έχει στην συνέχεια στην οικογένεια μου ;(ο πατέρας μου ήταν εξωτερικό άρα εγώ έπρεπε να προστατέψω την αδερφή μου και την μάνα μου)
Οπότε με τα νεύρα και όλη την ένταση επέλεξα να μην βγω έξω και να κρατήσω την πόρτα που προσπαθούσαν να της σπάσουν και που την έσπασαν τελικά αλλά δεν τους άφηνα να μπούνε μέσα σπρώχνοντας την σπασμένη πόρτα...από πολύ φασαρία και μετα φύγανε 
Από εκεί άρχισαν όλα 
Κάθε βράδυ απειλές την μάνα μου ...Όταν χτύπαγε το κινητό ήμουν τόσο αγχωμένος για το τι άλλο θα μας πουν..
Μας επερναν ξημερώματα απειλές αμέτρητες με θάνατο και αλλά πολλά κάθε μέρα από 10 20 τηλέφωνα...
Τα βράδυα κοιμόμουν χάλια μεσα στο άγχος πάντα ήμουν σε ετοιμότητα μην ξανάρθουν ότι και να ακουγόταν έξω πεταγομουν από το κρεβάτι με τρελή ταχυπαλμία και πιγενα να δω αν ήρθανε ξανά...αυτο γινόταν πολύ καιρό εφιάλτες είχα άγχος ταχυπαλμία κτλπ (μην μου πείτε για αστυνομία πραγματικά δεν έχει καμία σημασία να σας πω γι'αυτό απλά.. Δεν υπάρχει η κατάσταση )
Τέλος πάντων βρήκαμε άκρη σε αυτό το θέμα μόνη μας και μετα απο 2 μήνες τελιωσε..
Δεν είχα κάτι μετά χαλαρά όλα αλλά μετά ήρθε και ο χωρισμός με την κοπέλα μου μετά από 4 χρόνια και γκρεμίστηκαν όλα...ένιωθα ότι δεν υπάρχω άλλο...να φανταστείτε αν τσακονομασταν και την έβλεπα μετά από 2 ..3 μέρες κάπου έξω μου κοβοτουσαν τα πόδια μου η καρδιά μου πήγανε να σπασι...τόσο πολύ τησ αγαπούσα γιατί οσο να νε ειμασταν από μικρά μαζί και σε 4 χρόνια πέρασαμε αρκετά....
αυτό το 2ο ηταν μια άσχημη φάση στην Ζωή μου ..Για 8 ..9 μήνες ήμουν άλλος άνθρωπος...Μόλις την έβλεπα και ήξερα πως δεν ήταν ποια δικιά μου ...ένιωθα πως δεν υπάρχει Αύριο 
Τεσπα αυτό πέρασε από τότε σχεδόν 2 χρόνια δεν θυμάμαι ακόμα και τώρα όμως αν την δω τυχαία ταρζομαι...
Και τέλος...πιστεύω πως όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν έτσι ....από αυτά τα 2....
Σύγνωμη αν έχω κάνει λάθος πουθενά...και ευχαριστώ αυτός που θα το διαβάσει και ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τι έγραψα.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Προσπάθησε να περιορίσεις τον εαυτό σου σε αυτές τις κινήσεις. Μόλις πας να μετρηθείς πες "Και τι νόημα έχει αυτό τώρα; Θα μου περάσει" και κάνε κάτι άλλο. Βάλε να πιείς ένα ποτήρι νερό ή άλλαξε τραγούδι στο I-pod ξέρω 'γω. Απλά σου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα. Να ξέρεις ότι οι φόβοι σου είναι εντελώς αβάσιμοι. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως σχέση μεταξύ κρίσεων πανικού και "τρέλας" . Ούτε αρρώστιας όπως το εννοείς. Ούτε θανάτου. Ε, εντάξει, όλοι μας θα πεθάνουμε κάποτε, άλλο αυτό : )
> 
> Ως τώρα νόμιζες ότι είχες καρδιά, πήγες σε καρδιολόγο. Αν σου έλεγε " Έχεις πρόβλημα στο στομάχι, δες γαστρεντερολόγο", δεν θα πήγαινες σε γαστρεντερολόγο; Έχεις πρόβλημα ψυχολογικό, αφού δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς, γιατί δεν πας σε ψυχολόγο/ψυχοθεραπευτή; Κακό δεν θα σου κάνει σίγουρα.


Αγαπητή sonia 
Καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ που είσαι εδώ και μου γράφεις
Ξέρεις και εγώ θέλω να αγνωισο καποια πράγματα και να είμαι όπως παλιά...όμως μου είναι δύσκολο Αλήθεια προσπαθώ να το παλέψω ειλικρινά αλλά...το μιαλω μου έχει θολώσει.
Είμαι σε μια άσχημη φάση τησ ζωή μου εννοώ θά'πρεπε να είμαι στην πιο όμορφη φάση της ζωής μου γιατί είμαι 22 χρονον...σχεδόν ...θα γίνω τον Απρίλη.
Κάθε μέρα δίνω μια μάχη με τον εαυτό μου και με ότι Μου συνέβη...
Κάποιες φορές που τυχαίνει να είμαι μια μέρα φυσιολογικός όσο γίνετε νιώθω ότι ξανά ζω....
Το παλεύω αλλά είμαι φοβισμένος και την κάθε μου κίνηση....
Θα πάω και σε αυτούς τους γιατρούς σίγουρα...άλλωστε έχω ξαναπάει μια φορά...όμως πρέπει να πάω για λίγο πιο σοβαρά αυτή την φορά να βρούμε μια άκρη και να βρω τον εαυτό μου να μπορω να ζήσω να κάνω πράγματα που μου αρέσουν και να ζήσω ήρεμα και όμορφα 
Βλέπεις η οικογένεια μου δεν είναι κοντά μου γιατί λένε πως δεν έχω κάτι να κρίνουν και δεν μου δίνουν σημασία...Γιατί μου λένε έχεις κάνει τόσα και δεν έχεις τίποτα.. 
ΛΟΙΠΌΝ ΘΈΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΆΤΙ ΆΛΛΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΌ 
Η ΑΔΕΡΦΉ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΈΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΈΧΕΙ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΈΝΕΙΑ
ΌΤΑΝ ΠΉΓΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΈΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΌ....ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΡΊΣΗ ΆΓΧΟΥΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΊΠΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΈΡΑ ΜΟΥ ..ΑΥΤΟΣ ΆΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΊΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΈΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΈΧΩ ΤΊΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΌΤΙ ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΊΣΩ ΈΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΦΤΆΣΩ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΉ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ... 
ΜΑΚΆΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΉΡΧΕ ΕΚΚΙΝΕΊ Η ΜΈΡΑ 
ΑΠΌ ΤΌΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΌΜΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΑ ΑΥΤΌ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΆ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΎΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΏ ΞΥΠΝΟΎΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΊΧΕ ΓΎΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΌΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΌΜΟΥΝ ΉΤΑΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ Ο ΠΑΤΈΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ......
ΜΆΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΌ ΦΤΕΙ ΣΤΗΣ ΦΟΒΊΕΣ ΜΟΥ
ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΈΦΤΑΝΑΝ ΤΑ ΆΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΈΛΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΑΤΈΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ...ΓΙΑΤΊ ΉΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΊΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΉΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑ ΠΟΛΎ ΣΤΡΑΒΆ
ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΌ ΉΜΟΥΝ ΧΆΛΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΌΜΟΥΝ ΜΌΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΉ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΈΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΕΊΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΌΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΏ ΘΑ ΓΊΝΩ ΈΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΌΜΟΥΝ ΠΩΣ ΑΝΤΡΙΔΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΉΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ....ΆΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΆΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΝΌΜΙΖΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΊΝΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΌ ΤΟ ΠΣΙΤΕΒΑ ...ΣΉΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΈΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΈΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΌΜΩΣ ΌΧΙ ΟΠΟΣ ΤΌΤΕ ΜΆΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΌ ΦΤΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΦΟΒΊΑ ΤΡΈΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΊ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΊΣΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΆΓΧΟΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΈΛΙΣΑΝ.

----------


## Sonia

Λοιπόν, ακόμα και σήμερα υπάρχει μεγάλη άγνοια σε αυτά τα θέματα, οπότε μην δίνεις σημασία στην κάθε βλακεία που θα σου πει ο καθένας, ακόμα κι αν αυτός ο καθένας είναι συγγενικό σου πρόσωπο. Από την άλλη ο κόσμος έχει εξελιχθεί και δεν είναι όπως παλιά. Ευτυχώς!

Δες το θετικά: Μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια, οι διαταραχές άγχους και οι κρίσεις πανικού ήταν άγνωστες λέξεις. Οι ψυχολόγοι και οι ψυχίατροι μία σπάνια ειδικότητα που έψαχνες με το κιάλι και συνήθως εξειδικεύονταν σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις και βαριά περιστατικά, απλούστατα διότι μόνο τέτοια απευθύνονταν σε αυτούς. Αν κάποιος παρουσίαζε ας πούμε κρίσεις πανικού, πήγαινε σε παθολόγο που τον έστελνε σε καρδιολόγο κι αυτός σε ουρολόγο κι αυτός σε ΩΡΙΛΑ κι αυτός σπίτι του και κανείς δεν ήξερε να τον κατευθύνει σωστά και καθόταν και ταλαιπωριόταν για χρόνια χωρίς να ξέρει τι έχει και τι να κάνει. Τώρα κόβεις δρόμο. Οι άλλοι γιατροί σου είπαν αμέσως τι έχεις. Άγχος. Αφού σε λίγες βδομάδες δεν έχεις δει βελτίωση, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ψυχοθεραπευτές να απευθυνθείς. Το κοινωνικό στίγμα σε σχέση με παλιότερα έχει μειωθεί κι εξάλλου δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις αναφορά σε κανέναν τι έχεις και που πας. Οπότε μην το καθυστερείς. 

Πάντως νομίζω ότι έχεις αρκετή δουλειά να κάνεις με τον εαυτό σου και τους γύρω σου. από αυτά που λες, δεν βλέπω και πολύ υγιείς συμπεριφορές και πρότυπα στον περίγυρό σου-και δεν εννοώ την αδερφή του πατέρα σου!

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Λοιπόν, ακόμα και σήμερα υπάρχει μεγάλη άγνοια σε αυτά τα θέματα, οπότε μην δίνεις σημασία στην κάθε βλακεία που θα σου πει ο καθένας, ακόμα κι αν αυτός ο καθένας είναι συγγενικό σου πρόσωπο. Από την άλλη ο κόσμος έχει εξελιχθεί και δεν είναι όπως παλιά. Ευτυχώς!
> 
> Δες το θετικά: Μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια, οι διαταραχές άγχους και οι κρίσεις πανικού ήταν άγνωστες λέξεις. Οι ψυχολόγοι και οι ψυχίατροι μία σπάνια ειδικότητα που έψαχνες με το κιάλι και συνήθως εξειδικεύονταν σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις και βαριά περιστατικά, απλούστατα διότι μόνο τέτοια απευθύνονταν σε αυτούς. Αν κάποιος παρουσίαζε ας πούμε κρίσεις πανικού, πήγαινε σε παθολόγο που τον έστελνε σε καρδιολόγο κι αυτός σε ουρολόγο κι αυτός σε ΩΡΙΛΑ κι αυτός σπίτι του και κανείς δεν ήξερε να τον κατευθύνει σωστά και καθόταν και ταλαιπωριόταν για χρόνια χωρίς να ξέρει τι έχει και τι να κάνει. Τώρα κόβεις δρόμο. Οι άλλοι γιατροί σου είπαν αμέσως τι έχεις. Άγχος. Αφού σε λίγες βδομάδες δεν έχεις δει βελτίωση, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ψυχοθεραπευτές να απευθυνθείς. Το κοινωνικό στίγμα σε σχέση με παλιότερα έχει μειωθεί κι εξάλλου δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις αναφορά σε κανέναν τι έχεις και που πας. Οπότε μην το καθυστερείς. 
> 
> Πάντως νομίζω ότι έχεις αρκετή δουλειά να κάνεις με τον εαυτό σου και τους γύρω σου. από αυτά που λες, δεν βλέπω και πολύ υγιείς συμπεριφορές και πρότυπα στον περίγυρό σου-και δεν εννοώ την αδερφή του πατέρα σου!


Ναι έχεις πολύ δίκιο σε αυτό που λες.
Τι εννοείς με το τελευταίο πες μου πιο ξεκάθαρα

----------


## Sonia

Δεν αναλύεις πολλά πράγματα κι ούτε ειδική είμαι, αλλά υποπτεύομαι απουσία πατρικής φιγούρας στην καθημερινότητα κι ότι σε πολλά πράγματα έχετε μπερδέψει τους ρόλους στην οικογένεια με αποτέλεσμα να αναλαμβάνεις τον ρόλο προστάτη που κανονικά δεν σου αναλογεί. Κι ότι ενδεχομένως μάνα κι αδερφή χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουν αποποιούνται τις δικές τους ευθύνες σε κάποια πράγματα και περιμένουν να έρθει το ιππικό. Επίσης βλέπω βίαιες καταστάσεις στο περιβάλλον που ποτέ δεν είναι καλό σημάδι.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Δεν αναλύεις πολλά πράγματα κι ούτε ειδική είμαι, αλλά υποπτεύομαι απουσία πατρικής φιγούρας στην καθημερινότητα κι ότι σε πολλά πράγματα έχετε μπερδέψει τους ρόλους στην οικογένεια με αποτέλεσμα να αναλαμβάνεις τον ρόλο προστάτη που κανονικά δεν σου αναλογεί. Κι ότι ενδεχομένως μάνα κι αδερφή χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουν αποποιούνται τις δικές τους ευθύνες σε κάποια πράγματα και περιμένουν να έρθει το ιππικό. Επίσης βλέπω βίαιες καταστάσεις στο περιβάλλον που ποτέ δεν είναι καλό σημάδι.


Σε κάθε οικογένεια sonia μπορεί να τύχει κάτι τέτοιο..το ότι έγινε Αυτό που έγινε δεν συμβαίνει συνέχεια 
Τι έννοιες βίαιες καταστάσεις ;με αυτό που περασα; έτσι έπρεπε να γίνει sonia από την αστυνομία δεν είχαμε καμία βοήθεια.. και να ξέρεις ουτε εμένα μου αρέσει η βία..Όπως είπα το ότι έγινε Αυτό το περιστατικό δεν σημάνει πως γίνετε συνέχεια...Ήταν μια άσχημη φάση της Ζωής..Δεν νομίζω ότι τέτοια θέματα έχω περασει μόνο εγώ 
Μην νομίζεις ότι είναι με το ρόπαλο στην τσέπη μου και ότι τέτοιες φασαρίες γίνονται συνεχόμενα...Είμαστε μια κανονική οικογένεια που έτυχε και να έχουμε και τα θέματα μας...Δεν ειμασταν εμείς που αρχίσαμε αυτή την κατάσταση που έγινε 
Δεν ξέρω αν αναλαμβάνω τον ρόλο του προστάτη όμως όταν αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να το κάνω είμαι 22 χρονον κοντά,δεν μπορώ να μην κάνω τίποτα για να βοηθήσω την οικογένεια μου sonia όταν πρέπει είμαι εκεί,όταν δεν πρέπει το αφήνω Πάνω τους να βρουν την άκρη....
Ο πατερας μου είναι περίεργος τύπος επειδή γνωρίζει πολλά πράγματα και έχει περάσει πολλά είναι λίγο παράξενος.. βέβαια είναι πολύ απότομος και αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει σε αυτόν και είναι και πολύ κάθετος σε ότι πει.. και στην μητέρα μου είναι ότι δεν είναι δίπλα μου σε όλο αυτό επειδή πιστεύουν πως δεν έχω κάτι και ότι υπερβάλλω.

----------


## elis

Αδερφε ειμαι στρατονομοσ κατι στο στρατο ειναι αυτο κατι δεν πηγε καλα στην εκπαιδευση κι εβγαλα σχιζοφρενεια οποιοσ εχει σχιζοφρενεια καταλαναινει ποιοσ εχει προβλημα κ ποιοσ δεν εχει εγγυημενα σ λεω δεν εχεισ τιποτα ξεχνα τα ολα και κανε οτι θεσ

----------


## elis

Το να θεσ κοπελεσ με προβλημα ειναι λαθοσ σου

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Το να θεσ κοπελεσ με προβλημα ειναι λαθοσ σου


Den se katalaba oute panw oute katw

----------


## elis

Δεν εχεισ προβλημα

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Δεν εχεισ προβλημα


Τι να σου πω φίλε Μου ΜΑΚΆΡΙ! Να πάμε όλα Καλά!!
Εσύ πως αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό που εχεις;
Για τα κορίτσια δεν ξέρω τι έγραψες αλλά εγώ είπα πως σε αυτή την φάση θέλω μια καλή κοπέλα να με ηρεμεί και να με κάνει να ξεχαστώ.

----------


## elis

Παιρνω φαρμακα κ δουλευω κανονικα μη νομιζεισ δε γινεται απλα δεν το κανουν γτ εχουν λεφτα κι ετσι τουσ μεγαλωνουν στη ζωη ειναι αυτοι που ειναι μεσα δουλειεσ γραφειου κλπ κι οι αλλοι που ειναι εξω επισησ αν νομιζεισ οτι υπαρχει ψυχικα ασθενησ κανεισ λαθοσ

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Δεν εχεισ προβλημα





> Παιρνω φαρμακα κ δουλευω κανονικα μη νομιζεισ δε γινεται απλα δεν το κανουν γτ εχουν λεφτα κι ετσι τουσ μεγαλωνουν στη ζωη ειναι αυτοι που ειναι μεσα δουλειεσ γραφειου κλπ κι οι αλλοι που ειναι εξω επισησ αν νομιζεισ οτι υπαρχει ψυχικα ασθενησ κανεισ λαθοσ


Δεν σε καταλαβενω για πιο πράγμα μιλάς.;
Μόνο ότι περνεις φάρμακα καταλαβα και ότι δουλεύεις

----------


## elis

Κανεισ δε με καταλαβαινει εγω στα ειπα

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Κανεισ δε με καταλαβαινει εγω στα ειπα


Όχι σοβαρά δεν κάνω πλάκα
απλα δεν το κανουν γτ εχουν λεφτα κι ετσι τουσ μεγαλωνουν στη ζωη ειναι αυτοι που ειναι μεσα δουλειεσ γραφειου κλπ κι οι αλλοι που ειναι εξω επισησ αν νομιζεισ οτι υπαρχει ψυχικα ασθενησ κανεισ λαθοσ

Εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνω

----------


## elis

Το ξερω οτι δε με καταλαβαινεισ

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Το ξερω οτι δε με καταλαβαινεισ


Θα μου πεις τι θες να πεις;

----------


## elis

Δεν εχεισ προβλημα αυτο

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Δεν εχεισ προβλημα αυτο


Σε Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα υγείας ή ας πούμε μία σημαντική έλλειψη βιταμίνης, κατά την γνώμη μου και την εμπειρία μου από τον εαυτό μου και άλλα άτομα, βιταμίνες, συμπληρώματα διατροφής, αφεψήματα κτλ χωρίς να κάνουν κακό, στην πραγματικότητα δρουν πιο πολύ σαν φαινόμενα πλασέμπο παρά σαν πραγματική βοήθεια. Έστω κι έτσι, αν κάτι σε κάνει να νοιώθεις καλύτερα και είναι θετικό ή ουδέτερο για την υγεία σου, δοκίμασέ το. 
> 
> Μην κάθεσαι και μετράς παλμούς! Σε τι σε βοηθάει να ξέρεις ότι οι παλμοί σου την τάδε στιγμή ήταν 80 ή 100 ή 120; Που θα σου χρησιμεύσει αυτό;


Τα βοτανα εχουν δραστικες χημικες ουσιες.

Νηματοθετη οταν περπατας και σε πιανει δυσπνοια θα εισπνεεις βαθια με το στομαχι και θα εκπνεεις σουφρωνοντας τα χειλια σα να φυσας το φαγητο να κρυωσει. Θα βγαζεις ολο τον αερα και μετα θα ξαναεισπνεεις.

Αλλη τεχνικη ειναι το 444. Εισπνεεις μετρωντας ως το 4, κρατας την αναπνοη για 4 και εκπνεεις μετρωντας ως το 4.

Μια δικια μου τεχνικη απ τις πολεμικες τεχνες ειναι η εξης: Στεκεσαι σε σταση προσοχης. Κρατας τα χερια κατω. Ξεκινας αργη εισπνοη με τους κοιλιακους και με τον ιδιο ρυθμο υψωνεις τα χερια μεχρι να ενωθουν οι παλαμες πανω απο το κεφαλι σου. Το κεφαλι σου σηκωνεται και κοιτας τις παλαμες.Η εισπνοη ολοκληρωνεται οταν ενωθουν οι παλαμες και ξεκιναει η εκπνοη. Οι δεικτες και οι αντιχειρες των χεριων παραμενουν ενωμενοι. Τα χερια κατεβαινουν αργα. Το κεφαλι κατεβαινει ο αυχενας χαλαρωνει. Στο τελος της εκπνοης τα χερια ειναι κατω και ο αυχενας σε πληρη χαλαρωση.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Τα βοτανα εχουν δραστικες χημικες ουσιες.
> 
> Νηματοθετη οταν περπατας και σε πιανει δυσπνοια θα εισπνεεις βαθια με το στομαχι και θα εκπνεεις σουφρωνοντας τα χειλια σα να φυσας το φαγητο να κρυωσει. Θα βγαζεις ολο τον αερα και μετα θα ξαναεισπνεεις.
> 
> Αλλη τεχνικη ειναι το 444. Εισπνεεις μετρωντας ως το 4, κρατας την αναπνοη για 4 και εκπνεεις μετρωντας ως το 4.
> 
> Μια δικια μου τεχνικη απ τις πολεμικες τεχνες ειναι η εξης: Στεκεσαι σε σταση προσοχης. Κρατας τα χερια κατω. Ξεκινας αργη εισπνοη με τους κοιλιακους και με τον ιδιο ρυθμο υψωνεις τα χερια μεχρι να ενωθουν οι παλαμες πανω απο το κεφαλι σου. Το κεφαλι σου σηκωνεται και κοιτας τις παλαμες.Η εισπνοη ολοκληρωνεται οταν ενωθουν οι παλαμες και ξεκιναει η εκπνοη. Οι δεικτες και οι αντιχειρες των χεριων παραμενουν ενωμενοι. Τα χερια κατεβαινουν αργα. Το κεφαλι κατεβαινει ο αυχενας χαλαρωνει. Στο τελος της εκπνοης τα χερια ειναι κατω και ο αυχενας σε πληρη χαλαρωση.


Σίγουρα θα της δοκιμάσω ...πανω στο τρέξιμο η όταν κάθομαι τα ίδια να κανω;

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλησπερα και εγω ειμαι μια απο τα ιδια. εχω αυτα τα συμπτωματα που ειπες σχεδον εδω και 2 χρονια το παλευω..η διαγνωση μου και μενα ανχωδης διαταραχη κρισεις πανικου και καταθλιψη..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο σε καταλαβαινω και εγω καθε μερα ειναι σαν να παλευω με τν ευατο μου..ειδικα οταν με πιανει ο πανικος νομιζω θα πεθανω η καρδια μ βαραει κοφτες και μετραω συνεχεια παλμους και την πιεση μου..φοβος οτι θα τρελαθω το μυαλο μου θολομενο..κ αλλα πολλααα...αλλα μν φοβασαι παντως κανεις δεν πεθανε απο κρισεις πανικου ουτε τρελαθηκε..απλως σε τυραναει στν καθημερινοτητα σου..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Να σου δωσω και μια συμβουλη που με την ειχε πει η ψυχολογος μου...εγω εκανα βλακεια και το εριξα απο τν αρχη στα xanax και στους ψυχιατρους..ξεκινα πρωτα με ψυχολογο και ψυχοθεραπεια και μετα πανε σε ψυχιατρο..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ioannis2

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες. 
Περί κρίσης πανικού θα πρόκειται. Της κατάστασης αυτης προηγείται μια έντονη σκέψη. Προφανώς πρώτα σκέφτεσαι ότι θα ζαλιστείς, νομίζεις πως δεν νιώθεις καλά κι αυτο προκαλεί τον πανικό που μεταφράζεται σε εντονότατο συναίσθημα, ταχυπαλμίες και αίσθηση να θες να ακουμπήσεις κάπου για να μην πέσεις χάμω. Συνηθως το ξεκίνημα του πανικού/άγχους είναι άσχημες αναμνήσεις/βιώματα από το παρελθον που σου μετατράπηκαν με τον καιρό σε εμμονές. 
Η διάκριση με εσωτερική παρατήρηση, ενώ ξεκινά μια σκέψη ή ενώ η σκέψη αυτη ειναι σε εξέλιξη, μεταξύ πραγματικού και φανταστικού της σκέψης αυτής (της υπερβολής, του παράλογου) μειώνει το πρόβλημα και σταδιακα το περιορίζει. Ωστόσο, ένας καλός ψυχολογος, σε πρώτο σταδιο, θα σε καθοδηγούσε καλύτερα, ιδιως αν ειναι της γνωστικης συμπεριφορικής μεθοδου.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Καλησπερα και εγω ειμαι μια απο τα ιδια. εχω αυτα τα συμπτωματα που ειπες σχεδον εδω και 2 χρονια το παλευω..η διαγνωση μου και μενα ανχωδης διαταραχη κρισεις πανικου και καταθλιψη..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο σε καταλαβαινω και εγω καθε μερα ειναι σαν να παλευω με τν ευατο μου..ειδικα οταν με πιανει ο πανικος νομιζω θα πεθανω η καρδια μ βαραει κοφτες και μετραω συνεχεια παλμους και την πιεση μου..φοβος οτι θα τρελαθω το μυαλο μου θολομενο..κ αλλα πολλααα...αλλα μν φοβασαι παντως κανεις δεν πεθανε απο κρισεις πανικου ουτε τρελαθηκε..απλως σε τυραναει στν καθημερινοτητα σου..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Τα ίδια και εγω φιλε μου ακριβώς....
Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω...πόνος στο στήθος είχες ποτέ και γενικά τέτοια θέματα που λένε ειναι ψυχολογικο κομμάτι?
Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου για την απάντηση σου....ελπίζω να πάνε όλα Καλά! Εγώ συνέχεια λέω.....its not over until i win!

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες. 
> Περί κρίσης πανικού θα πρόκειται. Της κατάστασης αυτης προηγείται μια έντονη σκέψη. Προφανώς πρώτα σκέφτεσαι ότι θα ζαλιστείς, νομίζεις πως δεν νιώθεις καλά κι αυτο προκαλεί τον πανικό που μεταφράζεται σε εντονότατο συναίσθημα, ταχυπαλμίες και αίσθηση να θες να ακουμπήσεις κάπου για να μην πέσεις χάμω. Συνηθως το ξεκίνημα του πανικού/άγχους είναι άσχημες αναμνήσεις/βιώματα από το παρελθον που σου μετατράπηκαν με τον καιρό σε εμμονές. 
> Η διάκριση με εσωτερική παρατήρηση, ενώ ξεκινά μια σκέψη ή ενώ η σκέψη αυτη ειναι σε εξέλιξη, μεταξύ πραγματικού και φανταστικού της σκέψης αυτής (της υπερβολής, του παράλογου) μειώνει το πρόβλημα και σταδιακα το περιορίζει. Ωστόσο, ένας καλός ψυχολογος, σε πρώτο σταδιο, θα σε καθοδηγούσε καλύτερα, ιδιως αν ειναι της γνωστικης συμπεριφορικής μεθοδου.


Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου για την απάντηση σου ,ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά! Και όλη να βρούμε μια άκρη στο τέλος για να χαρούμε και εμείς την ζωή αυτή.

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι αρκετες φορες ειχα αυτο το συμπτωμα πονος στο στηθοσ δυσπνοια ταχυκαρδια.κτλ εχω κανει απειρες εξετασεις απο καρδιολογο μεχρι νευρολογο και παρα πολλες εξετασεις αλλα ολοι με λενε απο το ανχος ειναι ολα τα συμπτωματα..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Τ να πω μακαρι να βγουμε απο αυτο το φαυλο κυκλο και να χαρουμε και παλι τν ζωη οπως την χερομασταν πριν..εγω νοιωθω οτι δεν ζω πλεον απλα υπαρχω..αλλα που θα παει να το περασει θελω να πιστευω..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Τ να πω μακαρι να βγουμε απο αυτο το φαυλο κυκλο και να χαρουμε και παλι τν ζωη οπως την χερομασταν πριν..εγω νοιωθω οτι δεν ζω πλεον απλα υπαρχω..αλλα που θα παει να το περασει θελω να πιστευω..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σε νιώθω απολυτα φίλε !!... ..φίλε μου ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά #its not over UNTIL i WIN 
Και θα μιλήσουμε...
Εδώ θΑ είμαστε να πούμε πως τα καταφέραμε!

----------


## Ορέστης

Εγω παθαινα δυσπνοια απο το στομαχι και ζαλιζομουν και μετα με επιανε κριση πανικου. Ο καρδιολογος στο Ε.Σ. με πηρε στην πλακα. Μου ελεγε οτι δεν ειμαι απο την Σπαρτη, οτι εχω λαμπον ομμα, οτι ο Θεος ορισε να ζησω πολλα χρονια και γι αυτο εκοψε κατι για ανταλλαγμα κλπ.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σίγουρα θα της δοκιμάσω ...πανω στο τρέξιμο η όταν κάθομαι τα ίδια να κανω;


Οταν τρεχουμε προσπαθουμε να αναπνεουμε βαθια απο την κοιλια. Αν δεις οτι δεν αισθανεσαι καλα σταματας καθεσαι και παιρνεις βαθιες εισπνοες χωρις κρατηματα αναπνοης μεχρι να ξελαχανιασεις. Μετα μπορεις να κανεις τις ασκησεις που εγραψα ή να συνεχισεις το τρεξιμο.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Οταν τρεχουμε προσπαθουμε να αναπνεουμε βαθια απο την κοιλια. Αν δεις οτι δεν αισθανεσαι καλα σταματας καθεσαι και παιρνεις βαθιες εισπνοες χωρις κρατηματα αναπνοης μεχρι να ξελαχανιασεις. Μετα μπορεις να κανεις τις ασκησεις που εγραψα ή να συνεχισεις το τρεξιμο.


Πως εισπνοές από κοιλία 
Εμένα πάντα με πιάνει δυσπνοια όταν κάνω γυμναστική η αν τρέχω 
Παλιότερα ποτέ ήμουν 65-70 κιλά 1.83 και έπαιζα 4 ώρες μπάσκετ και δεν είχα στάλα ιδρώτας καλοκαίρι λέμε τωρα και κανενας ίχνος κούρασης!! Τωρα πλέον είμαι 93 κιλά.
Ασχολιομουν και το με ελαφρά βάρη και πολύ μπάσκετ 
Τώρα Πρόσφατα είπα να ξεχαστώ στο γυμναστήριο...τίποτα όμως από ένα μήνα που πλήρωσα πήγα 15 φορές.....
Μωλις εμπενα γυμναστήριο και πριν φτάσω έτρεμαν τα ποδια μου και μωλις άρχισα Η ζέσταμα μου κοβόταν η ανάσα..με κάθε κίνηση ζαλίζουν απίστευτα!!!!! ...αερα δεν μπορούσα να πάρω με τίποτα!!..μετα την καθε άσκηση έτρεμαν τα χέρια μου φάση Πάρκινσον...
Το παράτησα και αυτό...
Τώρα θέλω πολύ να τρέξω και να παίξω μπάσκετ και να ασχοληθώ με την γυμναστική..όμως τελευταία φορά που πήγα για μπάσκετ που ήταν Πρόσφατα δεν είχα ανάσες πραγματικά όμως χωρίς υπερβολές!!! Έκανα 2 βήματα και δεν μπορούσα άλλο ένιωθα ότι θα πέσω κάτω..μια ώρα συνέχισε αυτό ειλικρινά 2 βήματα και δεν μπορούσα να χορτάσω ανάσα!!!
Σταμάτησα και άρχισα να χτυπιεμε από τα νεύρα μου γιατί πραγματικά δεν άντεχα άλλο και κουράστηκα από όλα αυτά!!
Τώρα φοβάμαι να σηκώσω μια 6αδα νερό. .
.παλιά 65 70 κιλά σηκωνα μπάρα δικέφαλο 45. 50κιλά χωρίς θέμα...

----------


## Ορέστης

Κοιτα στο γιουτουμπ για breathing techniques νομιζω θα σου λυθουν οι αποριες. Τωρα για τη δυσπνοια αν πηγες σε καρδιολογο πνευμονολογο και γασυρεντερολογο και σου ειπαν οτι εισαι καλα τοτε προφανως ειναι απο το στρες και θα βοηθηθεις απο τις ασκησεις αναπνοης και απο οσα σε συμβουλευσει ο ψυχιατρος.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Κοιτα στο γιουτουμπ για breathing techniques νομιζω θα σου λυθουν οι αποριες. Τωρα για τη δυσπνοια αν πηγες σε καρδιολογο πνευμονολογο και γασυρεντερολογο και σου ειπαν οτι εισαι καλα τοτε προφανως ειναι απο το στρες και θα βοηθηθεις απο τις ασκησεις αναπνοης και απο οσα σε συμβουλευσει ο ψυχιατρος.


Πνευμονολογο δεν έχω πάει ούτε γαστυρεντερολογο 
Ότι έχω κάνει νοσοκομείο εξετάσεις και καρδιολογο έχω πάει αρκετές φορές και έξω και νοσοκομείο.. εκεί Μου λένε όλα καλά....όπως και η εξετάσεις αίματος και ακτινογραφία θώρακα είναι καλές..εχω κάνει εξέτασης ούρων και κοπράνων και σπέρματος για τυχόν μικροβιολόγικο θέμα
Γενικά εξέτασης αίματος έχω κάνει παρα πολλές από τότε που ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτά και πάντα είναι καλα

----------


## Ορέστης

Δε μπιρω να φανταστω που κολανε οι εξετασεις σπερματος.

Στον πνευμονολογο θα πας με την ακτινογραφια και θα σε εξετασει για ασθμα.

Στο γαστρεντερολογο θα πας αν εχεις φουσκωματα ή καουρες γιατι μπορει να προκαλεσουν δυσπνοια. Θα σου κανει γαστροσκοπηση για να ελςγξει για διαφραγματοκηλη ελκος οισοφαγιτιδα κλπ.

Υπερηχο ανω κατω κοιλιας υποθετω εκανες.

----------


## masterias

Καλησπερα... ολα αυτα ειναι μια κριση πανικου. Πριν απο 4 μηνες την περασα κ εγω με τα ιδια συμπτωματα, ταχυκαρδιες.. δυσπνοιες.. πονους... ζαλαδες κλπ. 2 μηνες μετα ειχα κ αυπνιες. .. κ αρχισαν τα δυσκολα. Τοτε ξεκινησα ψυχολογο... κ πηγα κ σε ψυχιατρο! Τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα κ εχω ψηλοισιωσει.....Μην το αργεις να πας σε καποιον ειδικο να σε βοηθησει κ θα τα καταφερεις οπως ολοι μας. Μην το κουραζεις κ δες το αλλιως.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Καλησπερα... ολα αυτα ειναι μια κριση πανικου. Πριν απο 4 μηνες την περασα κ εγω με τα ιδια συμπτωματα, ταχυκαρδιες.. δυσπνοιες.. πονους... ζαλαδες κλπ. 2 μηνες μετα ειχα κ αυπνιες. .. κ αρχισαν τα δυσκολα. Τοτε ξεκινησα ψυχολογο... κ πηγα κ σε ψυχιατρο! Τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα κ εχω ψηλοισιωσει.....Μην το αργεις να πας σε καποιον ειδικο να σε βοηθησει κ θα τα καταφερεις οπως ολοι μας. Μην το κουραζεις κ δες το αλλιως.


 Γεια σου. 
Σε Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου !!!
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά!!

----------

